# Gordon Laing reviews the 8K quality from the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 9, 2021)

> Reviewer Gordon Laing has done a video showcasing the 8K quality from the Canon EOS R5. The video was recorded, edited, and posted to YouTube in all of its 8K glory.
> The quality of the 8K video from the EOS R5 looks great to me, and if you can work around some of the perceived weaknesses, you’re going to get great results from the camera.
> So get some coffee while the 8K buffers and enjoy the samples.



Continue reading...


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 9, 2021)

It is funny to note that on older computers like the one I am currently using at work, the 8K playback does not play smoothly. Obviously this is an issue with the processing and rendering power of my work computer, but it has no problem playing back 4K, so the quality of the 8K is damn impressive. Super detailed.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 9, 2021)

Darn... I was hoping this was going to be an R5 w/beta firmware used with a Ninja V+ preview.


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 9, 2021)

Using the Ninja V+ you can get Prores 8k and work around the overheating issues


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 9, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Using the Ninja V+ you can get Prores 8k and work around the overheating issues



Not currently. That's the promise from Atomos... but no one has seen it yet.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 9, 2021)

I heard the firmware update was going to be released earlier than the promised August 18th RUMORED date. Counting down the days till August 17th!!! It will probably coincide with my delivery of the RF 100 2.8 that I preorder what seems like a year ago, not to mention my Ninja V+ is gathering dust waiting for the update, thought about putting the + with my V on my DJI RS2, making side view mirrors hahahahahahahah


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 9, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> I heard the firmware update was going to be released earlier than the promised August 18th RUMORED date. Counting down the days till August 17th!!! It will probably coincide with my delivery of the RF 100 2.8 that I preorder what seems like a year ago, not to mention my Ninja V+ is gathering dust waiting for the update, thought about putting the + with my V on my DJI RS2, making side view mirrors hahahahahahahah


where did you get your RF100 because I pre-ordered mine in july and still dont have it.


----------



## Otara (Aug 9, 2021)

When I watch it from 30cm on my 120 inch 8k TV, the upper left corner looks ever so slightly soft compared to the lower right corner. Not impressed.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 10, 2021)

Otara said:


> When I watch it from 30cm on my 120 inch 8k TV, the upper left corner looks ever so slightly soft compared to the lower right corner. Not impressed.


But the important Q: does it cause your 8k TV to overheat?


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 10, 2021)

Jethro said:


> But the important Q: does it cause your 8k TV to overheat?


Yes, but from most of the articles i've read, it seems to be affecting Sony TV's only


----------



## sanj (Aug 10, 2021)

I adore the 8k quality.


----------



## Otara (Aug 10, 2021)

Jethro said:


> But the important Q: does it cause your 8k TV to overheat?


 No, the 30 minute pauses on my internet to download each 15 seconds gives plenty of time to let it recover.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 10, 2021)

It looks good. And to note the playback on 8k was smooth as butter on my M1 Mac mini with a 1 Gbps connection (ethernet not WiFI).


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 10, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> Not currently. That's the promise from Atomos... but no one has seen it yet.


True, if and when Canon adds 8k output via HDMI


----------



## filmmakerken (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm missing something. I have a 4K monitor connected to my MacBook Pro but cannot get YouTube to play back at any quality higher than 1080P.


----------



## filmmakerken (Aug 10, 2021)

According to Google 4K isn't available on computers. Only using the YouTube app on a 4K TV.

How incredibly stupid.


----------



## Jsjamesok (Aug 10, 2021)

4k playback worked for me--PC system with high end video card.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks good on my 5K iMac.


----------



## Kit Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

filmmakerken said:


> According to Google 4K isn't available on computers. Only using the YouTube app on a 4K TV.
> 
> How incredibly stupid.


My Surface Go of all things had the option available.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 11, 2021)

I have posted 1080p to YouTube that didn’t survive their mangling and compression that well.

The comparisons of blown up sections are probably the most telling parts of the video.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 12, 2021)

Canon, this is mission control Houston, firmware status check, are we go or no go for R5 Firmware release, count down stands at T-minus 7 days and counting.


----------



## somebodE (Aug 13, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> True, if and when Canon adds 8k output via HDMI


From what I heard the HDMI port on the R5 doesn't support the bandwidth required for 8K. Unless they do some compression in camera first; I don't see 8K being able to be recorded externally. This is a hardware limitation; not software so firmware won't resolve it (unless they are doing in camera compression).


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 13, 2021)

somebodE said:


> From what I heard the HDMI port on the R5 doesn't support the bandwidth required for 8K. Unless they do some compression in camera first; I don't see 8K being able to be recorded externally. This is a hardware limitation; not software so firmware won't resolve it (unless they are doing in camera compression).


I pointed that out when Atamos announced the V+ for 8k external recording. Canon themselves say the HDMI port is not capable of external 8k. However both Atamos and Canon have partnered for the V+ and both say it will have 8k external.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 16, 2021)

T-Minus 2


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 17, 2021)

T-Minus 1


----------



## somebodE (Aug 19, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I pointed that out when Atamos announced the V+ for 8k external recording. Canon themselves say the HDMI port is not capable of external 8k. However both Atamos and Canon have partnered for the V+ and both say it will have 8k external.


From the new firmware just released; you are correct. I am surprised.


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 19, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Using the Ninja V+ you can get Prores 8k and work around the overheating issues


They did it!


----------

